# Problem at rotate logs in squid 2.6



## dayronperez (Sep 11, 2009)

The error is the fallowing when i rote the logs in squid.

*squid: ERROR: Could not send signal 30 to process 863 (3) No such process.*

I've been looking on the internet and no one have the solution


----------



## anomie (Sep 11, 2009)

It sounds like 1) squid is dead; or 2) the pidfile is wrong when you try to rotate the logfiles. 

Explain what version of FreeBSD this is, how you installed squid, and exactly what it is you're doing to try to rotate its logs.


----------



## dayronperez (Sep 15, 2009)

im using FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE
im rotating the logs files with squid -k rotate

Squid is not dead because when i do a tail -f the file is continuously changing, so i don't know what the problem is


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 15, 2009)

Take the output of [cmd=]cat /usr/local/squid/logs/squid.pid[/cmd] and see if that process is actually present in [cmd=]ps ax[/cmd] and belongs to Squid. 

Example:

```
# cat /usr/local/squid/logs/squid.pid
70687

# ps ax | grep 70687
70687  ??  S      7:40.83 (squid) -D (squid)
```

If not, [cmd=]squid -k rotate[/cmd] signals the wrong process id. In that case, shut down squid ([cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/squid stop[/cmd], wait at least 45 seconds), remove /usr/local/squid/logs/squid.pid, and start Squid again ([cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/squid start[/cmd]). Oh, and make sure /usr/local/squid/logs belongs to the squid user, or the pid won't be written.


----------



## dayronperez (Sep 16, 2009)

problem solved
thanks a lot


----------

